# Tire rack sale on ebay.........



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Guys looking for tires. Tire rack has a sale going on ebay ONLY. $100 off over $400 in tires so if you looking for tires this is possibly a great time to get a great deal. I dont need tires but thought of you guys


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Discount Tire is running the same deal.


----------

